# Was hat die Katze bloß?



## DER SCHWERE (17 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2012)

lol


----------



## neman64 (17 Aug. 2012)

Wahrscheinlich eine Schuhvergiftung weil sie den Kopf zu weit hineingesteckt hat.


----------



## Weltenbummler (18 Aug. 2012)

Die Katze hat eine Schweißmaukenvergiftung.


----------



## tommie3 (20 Aug. 2012)

Nen Kater?


----------

